# Gary Dahl, Inventor of the Pet Rock, Dies at 78



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2015)

I led a sheltered life....I never had a pet rock.  How 'bout you?

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/01/us/gary-dahl-inventor-of-the-pet-rock-dies-at-78.html?_r=0

Gary Dahl, the man behind that scheme — described variously as a marketing genius and a genial mountebank — died on March 23 at 78. A down-at-the-heels advertising copywriter when he hit on the idea, he originally meant it as a joke. But the concept of a “pet” that required no actual work and no real commitment resonated with the self-indulgent ’70s, and before long a cultural phenomenon was born.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2015)

Rip:


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2015)

Set it FREE!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey!  I'm 78 and I ain't dead, why is he?  He's dragging down the actuaries.  RIP dude.


----------

